# What will my 3 month GSD look like when he's older?



## Jackie&Zuko (Apr 3, 2013)

I'm not sure but I think Zuko is a red sable? He's currently 3 months old here, can anyone please post a picture of what he might look like when he's an adult? If anyone has ever had a puppy that looked just like him and is now an adult can you post a picture of them as an adult so I can get an idea of what Zuko will look like? Thanks


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

Its so hard to tell what they will look like, just because a pup might look like another pup right now doesnt mean they will look anything like each other down the line... GSD pups change colors dramatically age they age, some even until they are 2 - 3 years old! Zuko is adorable though!


----------



## Jackie&Zuko (Apr 3, 2013)

mandiah89 said:


> Its so hard to tell what they will look like, just because a pup might look like another pup right now doesnt mean they will look anything like each other down the line... GSD pups change colors dramatically age they age, some even until they are 2 - 3 years old! Zuko is adorable though!


True and thank you.  Still I would love to see any pictures of some sables that look like mine, Zuko is so cool looking I've never seen another GSD puppy with the same colors as him before.


----------



## mandiah89 (Jan 18, 2013)

here are a few pictures...


----------



## AngelaA6 (Jan 20, 2013)

Hehehe those ears and paws! Too cute


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

You're little puppy looks a lot like Lisl did at that age. Same stripe down the back and black ring on the tail.

This is Lisl at 21+ weeks.










This was her at thirteen weeks:










The black has moved down her sides, thighs, and nearly to the end of her tail.

They say sables get darker as they grow up, and everything else gets lighter except all blacks.


----------



## Jackie&Zuko (Apr 3, 2013)

MichaelE said:


> You're little puppy looks a lot like Lisl did at that age. Same stripe down the back and black ring on the tail.
> 
> This is Lisl at 21+ weeks.
> 
> ...


Oh what a beauty! She does look very much like him! Thanks so much for posting


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

He's a cutie. I'm guessing from his name that you're an Avatar fan?


----------



## Jackie&Zuko (Apr 3, 2013)

Anitsisqua said:


> He's a cutie. I'm guessing from his name that you're an Avatar fan?


Hehe yes ^_^ finally somebody got it!


----------



## Anitsisqua (Mar 25, 2012)

Jackie&Zuko said:


> Hehe yes ^_^ finally somebody got it!


The name is cute and seems to suit him...but don't let him near any open flame!!!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

For a second the color of his eyes almost had me thinking he's a liver sable, but his nose leather looks black so I think he is a red sable. If you have any pics of him at birth, that is usually how dark they return to as an adult.


----------



## Jackie&Zuko (Apr 3, 2013)

*Lost spayed female german shepherd please look*

I'm VERY depressed not knowing where she is or if shes ok! If you have seen her or know where she is please contact me. In the last photos I took of her she was about 6 months, I'm assuming she is about 10 or 11 months now. She could be anywhere in any state by now but she used to live here in Florida with me. Please share and help me find her, thank you.


----------



## Jackie&Zuko (Apr 3, 2013)

*I don't remember how to start a new thread so I had to write this here..*



Jackie&Zuko said:


> I'm VERY depressed not knowing where she is or if shes ok! If you have seen her or know where she is please contact me. In the last photos I took of her she was about 6 months, I'm assuming she is about 10 or 11 months now. She could be anywhere in any state by now but she used to live here in Florida with me. Please share and help me find her, thank you.


 I don't remember how to start a new thread so I had to write this here..


----------



## Jackie&Zuko (Apr 3, 2013)

*This is what Zuko looks like now!*

Look at him now!


----------



## Apple (Jun 21, 2013)

He's so fluffyyyyyyy!! He's gorgeous!  


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

